

Browse formulae – All packages available via the Homebrew package manager - steeples
http://braumeister.org/search/

======
Monkeyget
Search is a feature missing on the brew website.

Speaking of search, I wish there were a brew search on the project description
instead of just the name of the project.

~~~
alialkhatib
A description would be great (especially when you run into ambiguously named
projects or projects with similar names), but I'd also like to see something
like download metrics and maybe even comments. The Sublime Text package
manager [0] does a reasonably good job of this (sans comments, which leads me
to think maybe it's a bad idea), which helps identify old & abandoned
projects.

0: [https://sublime.wbond.net/](https://sublime.wbond.net/)

